#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский торрент-трекер

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Собственно нужен ли такой (естественно без материалов нарушающих копирайт)?

----------

Joy (31.12.2010), Дордже (31.12.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Без копирайта не нужен, а так очень даже необходимая вещь  :Smilie: 

P.S. В какой-то степени эта идея реализована http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3200840 Однако отдельный трекер был бы еще лучше

----------

Александр Кеосаян (19.11.2012), Алексей Самохин (01.01.2011), Дмитрий Белов (03.11.2011), лесник (02.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Смысла не вижу. Есть соответствующий раздел на торрентсах

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Отдельный раздел вроде не так удобно как отдельный трекер.
А без копирайта вроде тоже достаточно материала, те же лекции часто выкладывающиеся на временные файл-хостинги, да и для давно выпущенных книг копирайт вроде не так уж и важен.

----------

Дордже (31.12.2010)

----------


## Дордже

Конечно нужен! Чтобы каждый мог поделиться кусочком знания и знал как это сделать проще всего.

пс Про торрентс.ру не все знают и там много людей не в теме, что провоцирует ненужные дискуссии.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Нужен нужен!!! На рутрекере все в перемешку , найти можно , но если бы был торрент только для *Дхармы* , со своими внутренними правилами , а также с полным набором материалов , как видео , аудио , отдел переводчиков , многие бы за бесплатно помогли бы с вычиткой , поиском ошибок , корректировке переводов , изучению языков , тибетского ,  санскрита ,  и тогда бы много не нужных разговоров о переводах и о помощи просто не возникли бы. Потому что есть много людей , что не сидят тут , но любят четкую работу , выполняя переводы без эмоций и страданий. Это была бы целая однонаправленная группа ... А протестовать люди об этом будут все равно , всегда найдется тот кто скажет что то плохое или начнет ставить подножки. 

В связи с тем что сами монахи стараются распостранять учение на запад и другие страны это отличная идея.

Поэтому решение если нужно целостное , для тех кто за , скооперироваться и возможно даже скинуть денег на это , при этом вести открытую таблицу пожертвований. Идей может быть много ...

----------

Torkwemada (04.04.2011), Дордже (31.12.2010), Мейова (02.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Поэтому решение если нужно целостное , для тех кто за , скооперироваться и возможно даже скинуть денег на это , при этом вести открытую таблицу пожертвований. Идей может быть много ...


Да денег-то вроде и не нужно (если конечно обычный хостинг не будет сильно тормозить).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно нужен! Чтобы каждый мог поделиться кусочком знания и знал как это сделать проще всего.
> 
> пс Про торрентс.ру не все знают и там много людей не в теме, что провоцирует ненужные дискуссии.


Просто надо прикладывать слова для поиска и все будет нормалевич  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (31.12.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Да денег-то вроде и не нужно (если конечно обычный хостинг не будет сильно тормозить).


Трекер вполне возможно поднять на существующем ресурсе, была бы надобность.

----------

Dondhup (31.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.12.2010), Дордже (31.12.2010), Дубинин (31.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Трекер вполне возможно поднять на существующем ресурсе, была бы надобность.


Тогда может попробовать?

----------


## Буль

Александр, да не вопрос. Создайте опрос, если сколько-нибудь значимое количество буддистов захотят пользоваться трекером - сделаю на благо всех живых существ. Но одно условие: Вы будете модератором-фильтром копирайтного контента.  :Wink:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр, да не вопрос. Создайте опрос, если сколько-нибудь значимое количество буддистов захотят пользоваться трекером - сделаю на благо всех живых существ. Но одно условие: Вы будете модератором-фильтром копирайтного контента.


Да мне-то проще отдельным ресурсом это сделать.

----------


## Aion

> Собственно нужен ли такой (естественно без материалов нарушающих копирайт)?


Собственно не нужен (естественно без материалов нарушающих копирайт)...  :Mad:

----------


## Андрей Кучеренко

http://buddhisttorrents.blogspot.com/
правда уже 4 месяца нет обновлений...

----------

Joy (02.01.2011), лесник (02.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2011)

----------


## Echo

Нужен.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> http://buddhisttorrents.blogspot.com/
> правда уже 4 месяца нет обновлений...


Это не то, там файлы на файл-хостингах хранятся.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не то, там файлы на файл-хостингах хранятся.


Технология не та, но смысл тот же.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Технология не та, но смысл тот же.


Но речь идёт как-раз о проекте на технологии торрент-трекеров. У файл-хостингов есть ограничения (конечно у торрентов тоже свои ньюансы, но уже другие). Да и сам сайт тот всего-лишь блог одного человека.

----------


## Буль

> Да мне-то проще отдельным ресурсом это сделать.


Так сделайте!

----------

Ersh (01.01.2011), Sergio (06.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.01.2011)

----------


## Мейова

очень нужен!!!!!!!!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Начало, примерно так:
http://buddhist-tracker.ru

Есть один тестовый торрент с картинкой.
Дальнейшие предложения по внутреннему развитию трекера обсуждаются здесь:
http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewforum.php?f=16

----------

Chhyu Dorje (02.01.2011), Echo (02.01.2011), Joy (02.01.2011), Sergio (06.01.2011), YanaYa (02.01.2011), Дордже (02.01.2011), Евгений Б. (03.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (04.01.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Оперативно очень ! Могу поставить уже некоторые торренты что выкачивал с рутрекера , в основном фильмы про буддизм , поэтика , и другие тексты. Если старое , то думаю все равно нужно , иногда хочется посмотреть старый фильм , а он потерялся. Зарегистрировался там , ник malay =)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Оперативно очень ! Могу поставить уже некоторые торренты что выкачивал с рутрекера , в основном фильмы про буддизм , поэтика , и другие тексты. Если старое , то думаю все равно нужно , иногда хочется посмотреть старый фильм , а он потерялся. Зарегистрировался там , ник malay =)


Ставьте конечно если копирайт не нарушается. В обсуждениях можете написать какие разделы нужны, т.к. там их ещё практически нет.

----------


## Denli

По какому критерию будет оцениваться "буддийскость" материала? Иными словами: что будет раздаваться, а что - нет? С фильмами про буддизм все понятно, а как быть, например, с памятниками художественной литературы, поэзии и т.п.: с тем, что к буддизму имеет косвенное отношение?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.01.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> По какому критерию будет оцениваться "буддийскость" материала? Иными словами: что будет раздаваться, а что - нет? С фильмами про буддизм все понятно, а как быть, например, с памятниками художественной литературы, поэзии и т.п.: с тем, что к буддизму имеет косвенное отношение?


Так и отметить - косвенное отношение. Или вообще не имеющие отношение, но вдохновляющее.)))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> По какому критерию будет оцениваться "буддийскость" материала? Иными словами: что будет раздаваться, а что - нет? С фильмами про буддизм все понятно, а как быть, например, с памятниками художественной литературы, поэзии и т.п.: с тем, что к буддизму имеет косвенное отношение?


Это можно обсудить, хотя бы на основе какого-нибудь конкретного материала.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Конкретный материал Геше Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче - Учение Дзогчен в беседах: практика и медитация Какова его "буддийскость" и перспективы размещения на торренте?  (для примера)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Конкретный материал Геше Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче - Учение Дзогчен в беседах: практика и медитация Какова его "буддийскость" и перспективы размещения на торренте?  (для примера)


"Другие традиции"? :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Конкретный материал Геше Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче - Учение Дзогчен в беседах: практика и медитация Какова его "буддийскость" и перспективы размещения на торренте?  (для примера)


Трудно сказать, бон или Дзогчен, или бонский дзогчен другой? Давайте разделы обсуждать здесь:
http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewforum.php?f=17
Но сам материал вполне подойдёт.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Просьба, у кого есть возможность загрузить тестовый торрент, надо проверить работоспособность.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Поскольку трекер закрытый, у меня ничего не качается.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Поскольку трекер закрытый, у меня ничего не качается.


Нужно всего-лишь зарегистрироваться, а так ограничений нет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нужно всего-лишь зарегистрироваться, а так ограничений нет.


Я зарегистрировался, видимо проблемы с моей сетью — скорее всего закрыты порты и поэтому я могу качать только публичные торренты.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я зарегистрировался, видимо проблемы с моей сетью — скорее всего закрыты порты и поэтому я могу качать только публичные торренты.


Отключил приватность, можно попробовать загрузить (Тест 02):
http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Ограничения конечно серьезные , на авторские права и остальное , в этом могут быть проблемы , хотя некоторые вещи можно помечать , использование только в ознакомительных целях , и мы обязуемся удалить после этого , соглашение перед скачиванием ... Торрент тест 02 скачал , пока что не качает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Отключил приватность, можно попробовать загрузить (Тест 02):
> http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7


Всё равно не качает, не знаю, в чём проблема на этот раз.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Какая-то из сторон блокирует подключение. Пока даже и не знаю в чём дело...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А чего там все запрещенное?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А чего там все запрещенное?


Да вот, что-то не получается закачать торрент, чтобы по нему можно было скачать контент.

Запрещенное там то, что точно не удается скачать.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Возможно у меня блокирует,
попробуйте кто-нибудь сделать новую раздачу чтобы другие могли попробовать скачать (чтобы мой компьютер не участвовал, т.к. трекер вроде свою часть отрабатывает правильно).

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да вот, что-то не получается закачать торрент, чтобы по нему можно было скачать контент.


Что-то получилось, один пользователь скачал тестовый торрент, потом вы приняли уже от него (на прямую со мной не соединились). Не совсем понятно, у вас роутера случайно нет? Но всё же как-то (ещё не понятно как) работает.

В любом случае, создайте пожалуйста заново торрент с той книгой (из-за настроек старый не будет работать).

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Александр, а Вы случайно не включали initial-seeding или super-seeding?
Дело, в том, что я включал, и, очевидно, это было причиной невозможности скачивания.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр, а Вы случайно не включали initial-seeding или super-seeding?
> Дело, в том, что я включал, и, очевидно, это было причиной невозможности скачивания.


Нет, не было такого. Сейчас опять с вами не соединяется, видимо у меня не со всеми контачит) т.к. вчера с другим компьютером получилось всё-таки передать тестовый торрент.





> Всё равно не качает, не знаю, в чём проблема на этот раз.


Не могли бы вы теперь попробовать скачать торрент от Артёма:
http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=8
возможно у вас между собой нормально соединиться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не могли бы вы теперь попробовать скачать торрент от Артёма:
> http://buddhist-tracker.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=8
> возможно у вас между собой нормально соединиться.


Не, не качает. Хотя и ошибок никаких не пишет.

Кстати, выяснилось, private torrent'ы с asiafilm.tv у меня прекрасно качаются, так что проблема наверное где-то ещё.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Видимо надо побольше пользователей, чтобы нашлись те кто сможет соединить друг с другом) т.к. 1. трекер свою работу делает, 2. тестовый торрент получилось передать с одним из пользователей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Что-то непонятно. На ru-tracker у меня получается раздавать, а здесь нет... :Frown: 

Кто-нибудь, раздайте все-таки "буддачариту" http://www.4shared.com/document/7Yze...acharitta.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Поставлю тоже на раздачу, так больше шансов)

----------


## Иргит

Вообше надо подумать, может быть и попробвать сделать. Идея хорошая и необходимая. Пойду изучать как это можно организовать

----------


## Eugeny

Похоже проект умер?А идея хорошая ведь

----------


## Olle

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3200840

----------

Маркион (01.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понятно: как будут обеспечивать чистоту копирайта? задача явно не тривиальная.

----------

Буль (02.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем понятно: как будут обеспечивать чистоту копирайта? задача явно не тривиальная.


а зачем?

----------


## PampKin Head

> а зачем?


См. открывающий пост: автор так сформулировал задачу.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2013)

----------


## Николас

Может сайт создать что бы можно было онлайн смотреть? Мой компютер криком кричит когда на какие либо торренты захожу, особенно на русско-украинские.

----------


## Буль

Создайте.

----------

